# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Where to get nice clown loaches

## LiquidFX

Hi,

Does anyone know where to get nice clown loaches? Prefably less than 3 inches in size.

Thanks!

----------


## Simon

Tiong Bahru.. saw some yesterday at Ben's

----------


## David Loh

Saw it at C328 today. Just came in and very nice looking and active.

----------


## Bluebeard

went to Pasir Ris fish farm today, 3 shops got them, one Topical selling at $3 each, 63 selling at $3.50 and Ganges just got his stock only.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/22/2001 8:46:01 PM 
> 
> went to Pasir Ris fish farm today, 3 shops got them, one Topical selling at $3 each, 63 selling at $3.50 and Ganges just got his stock only.
> ----------------


where is 63?

----------


## Bluebeard

it's the first shop u will reach (on the left) after u turn left at the lane where Ah Pek is.

I cannot remember the shop's name but it's very big. These days very free, once i very free i will just cycle over! You need any info I can check for u! kkekekke..

----------


## LiquidFX

Thanks guys, got the clown loaches already.

Now.. Apart from snails, what do they eat? Do they eat frozen bloodworms?

Thnanks.

----------


## Simon

they eat everything, they r shy, aint they?

----------


## LiquidFX

Ya, very shy now, hoping they would come out more. Do they come out?

----------


## Simon

me oso wonder.. pray hard :Evil:

----------


## LiquidFX

You just got some too?

----------


## Simon

nope  :Razz:

----------


## avant

clown loaches are shy when u first get them. they will hide and run away when they see you coming. u need time to get them accustomed to u.. takes time but it's worth it. they will tend to come out more often. mine's not shy at all! i even handfeed my loaches  :Smile: 
they eat absolutely everything! makes clicking sound if u give them algae wafers. they clicks at night when they are chasing each other around the tank. try to get at least 3 though. the price used to be from $2 to $2.50. but it seems now quite uncommon. depends abit on the season. smaller sizes seem to cost much more but are much more vulnerable to ich compared to the sizes u normally see in lfs.
i'm into loaches actually, so if u need more info, i may be able to help u. for more info, can check out www.loaches.com!
i'm currently looking for really small clown loaches. help me keep a lookout. or watever loaches. heh

----------


## Simon

clicking sounds? interesting 

anyone knows where to get dwarf chain loach?

----------


## tawauboy

There is this ff at Seletar West Farmway.
The number is T-94, Kenny's Exotic fish, I think.
Right at the end of the road. Quite ulu.
They have a quite lot of juvenile loaches and other fishes.
I am not into loaches so I cant tell you the types that they have.
They even have land crabs.

----------


## LiquidFX

Qian Hu has small clown loaches. About 1 inch each. But costs $4 each.

----------


## Simon

thanks.. saw those chain loach from jacian.. gian ever since  :Smile:

----------


## avant

$4? hm..very tempted to buy..but high risk of ich. sigh.
simon..u looking for botia sidthimunki? i also looking for them.. yet to seen one being sold anywhere  :Sad: 
so far, i've only come across skunk loach, yoyo loach, clown loach, horsefaced loach, kuhli loach, botia modesta, malayan banded loach, zebra loach, green tiger loach, hillstream loach, botia dario. got experience with all of them except botia modesta  :Smile: 
my loaches are clicking away again.. quite loud.

----------


## David

simon for the 145th time i am telling you that rainbow sells the chain loach[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Tristan

er... they grow quite big rite? about 1ft..
are they ok for planted tanks?

----------


## DEA

you never tell ME!!
ooi!!
tomorrow we go sweep!!

chain loach grow to 4cm or so
clown loaches to 30+ but it'll take a very long while

----------


## Bluebeard

Just went to Tiong Bahru today and saw both shops selling Clown Loach. Ben selling at $3 and the other shop selling at $2.50 each. Ben's are bigger but colour duller, the other shop's are smaller but darker colour.

hey, what's the difference between chain loach and clown loaches? they looks almost the same right?

----------


## DEA

no way in hell ^ ^
chain loaches are those cute small things silvery yellow
clown loaches are gigantic yellow black things

but they both are equally fun loving

----------


## David

since when you looking for chain loach yimin.....you cory diehard......hahahahaha[ :Grin: ]

----------


## DEA

since went to jason's house
you never see me stuck to the front glass issit

----------


## Simon

WE WANT CHAIN LOACH  :Evil:  

yes, yimin, we go tomolo and sweep  :Wink:

----------


## DEA

PLEASE REMEMBER TO CALL ME THIS TIME
3Q very the much

----------


## LiquidFX

> ----------------
> On 12/24/2001 2:06:39 AM 
> 
> no way in hell ^ ^
> chain loaches are those cute small things silvery yellow
> clown loaches are gigantic yellow black things
> 
> but they both are equally fun loving
> ----------------


Hahaha.. both species like to cheong at zouk

----------


## UnderWaterWorld

Both also like to be lumberjacks, at least from those I kept last time. Clown loaches damn itchy mouths one... they like to help cut down Cambombas, kill your Echinodorus by biting off the tender young leaves... and they very prone to while spot also one... Big ones get very fierce as well... Wah I like painting bad pic of clown loaches... :Evil:

----------


## Simon

wahahaaaaaa

----------


## DEA

wilson, chain loaches are 180 degrees opposite of clowns wrt plant biting
they'll do fine for your mini tank

----------


## UnderWaterWorld

Chain loaches? Hmm not sure how they look, got pic to refer to?  :Cool:

----------


## Simon



----------


## DEA

so cute ^ ^

----------


## AirStern

clown loaches are in season now, practically can see them everywhere ... was abt to buy from ben in tiong bahru ... but kena white spots that time ... 

anyway, clown loaches are very prone to white spots, but they are really cute fishes to keep ... me have two medium size and two baby clown loaches and two kuhli loaches

----------


## David

hi airstern

salt i guess would be an out option for white spot.....if i am not wrong, think coppersafe and interpet are safe for loaches....this one got to check with DEA....

----------


## LiquidFX

Does clown loaches really eat snails?

----------


## avant

rainbow got chain loach?? aiyah..think by the time i reach there kenna swept already.
bluebeard: the diff between the 2 clown loaches might be coz one's from sumatra and the other one from borneo.but i forgot which is which.. u can check out this article http://www.loaches.com/markings.shtml
clown loaches are rather plant-unfriendly. ppl who keep them usually turn to plastic plants. mine really eat the stalks and dig up the plants. sigh.

airstern: where did u get ur baby clowns? how much were they?? i think babies are much cuter! heh
it's time to popularise loaches haa..

----------


## james

Saw some Clown Loaches at PetSafari...going for $4.50 each. Quite ex!

.....but somehow, I have this tendency to go back there to buy things though  :Razz: 

Btw folks, is clown loach suitable for a 2ft tank... I read from the preceeding messages..that they grew quite large...but at what rate?

----------


## avant

2ft tank should be fine.. they are supposed to grow up to one feet in the wild. i got mine for about 6months already. grew by less than one inch. they grow very slowly.

----------


## LiquidFX

Clown loaches do eat snails... Added 3 of them a few days ago and now... ZERO snails...

----------


## AirStern

hi avant, i got my clown loach from pet mart ... but manage to see the chain loach in H2O, quite a rare loach to buy

loach grow very slow, i had mine for a year plus already, only grew abt inch long ... quite cute to me esp it has been with me for quite some time already, got feelings for it

clown loaches eat up snails, earlier had snail attack, tried puffer but they are too aggressive to my other fishes, so tried clown loaches instead, that's where my love for clown loaches starts.

Clown loach loves blood worms for food, the moment i put into the tank, you can see them coming out from the hiding place and searches in frenzy, quite a sight

my clown loaches never give my plants any problem, by the way, anyone has any idea how do i post pics over this forum?

----------


## avant

airstern..you mean u got the baby clowns from petmart? when was it? now still got not? how much is it? 
i used to have a big apple snail. one fine day, left only the shell and the door. i dunno which loach did it though.
i fed mine with bloodworms and brine shrimp.. sometimes also put algae pellets.. u can ready hear the loud clicking sound. ha
wat plants do u keep with them? dun think they are especially friendly to stemmed plants.

----------


## Simon

i seen one super big clown loach at tiong bahru, the lfs next to Ben's, Ben oso have small clown loaches.. if any of u looking for them

----------


## AirStern

a lot of places are selling clown loaches now ... namely tiong bahru, petmart, 328 etc etc ...

i got mine for ~$3 at petmart, cant really remember the prices though coz me and the char bo at the shop quite good friends ... hehehhe

anyone got any idea how to post pics up in this forum?

----------


## AirStern

regarding to what plants i keep in my tank ... i just keep a variety lah, namely ...

japanese spatterdock
riccia,
tiger lotus,
tenellus,
glossos,
acorus ( a real handsome plant),
vallisneria ...

just to name a few here, forgotten the names of the rest ....

----------


## jacian

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 12:51:27 AM 
> 
> anyone got any idea how to post pics up in this forum?
> ----------------


You have to upload the pic to the web, then use the IdealBB code
[img] url of the image [/img]. (no spaces between)

----------


## avant

just went down to Ben.. finally got those baby clowns. heh..
they are following my adult clown around but he doesn't seem to care abt them.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 7:48:30 PM 
> 
> just went down to Ben.. finally got those baby clowns. heh..
> they are following my adult clown around but he doesn't seem to care abt them.
> ----------------


cute buggers.. Anyone seen chain loach anywhere?

----------


## AirStern

thanks jacian for that!

----------


## Fish_lover

Haiz...all of u all soo lucky to be having fishkeeping hobyb in Singapore. I am a Singaporean...but I live in Melbourne. I am currently holidaying in S'pore tho....The fishes here are so damm cheap...

Do any of u guys have any idea of how f****** (don't want to be chased out of this forum) expensive the fishes are??? One clown loach costs abotu $12.50 over there!!!! A male guppy over there can cost up to 5 bucks each. 

And over here in lovely S'pore....it only costs 1 dollar for a guppy...and 3.50 for a clown!!!! Da**

----------


## DEA

........

i got news for you ^ ^
guppies you can find for 30 cents, clowns i think 3 bucks
awww [: :Smile: ]
when're you gonna end up back here?

----------


## lsz

here is the website of my friend's friend 

if you want to see very active clown loach,
go to "fish"
and then click "Striped Midas" to download video 4 and 5.
it is very well worth the download.
dont get to see stuff like that often

www.cichlidscene.com

----------


## lsz

oh there is actually videos just on his clown loaches too

----------


## Fish_lover

DEA- u talkin to me??

If u were...what did u mean by 'when're you gonna end up back here?'

Fish_lover

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 1/1/2002 11:33:31 AM 
> 
> DEA- u talkin to me??
> 
> If u were...what did u mean by 'when're you gonna end up back here?'
> 
> Fish_lover
> ----------------


yes
when're you coming back to singapore?

----------


## bleeder

Will a chain loach be ok with cories? Anyone has any idea how big this fella gets? 

Know of any place I can get them though? I was at petmart yesterday,but was hesitant in getting the clown loach as I know that it can grow pretty huge right? Mine's only a 2ft tank...so I dare not take the risk.

I am also looking for a fish that will threaten the livelihood of my snails (those dam* little bug*ers). 

Thanks...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Fish_lover

DEA - What are you talking about??? I am in Singapore already..enoying my 2 months holiday

I study in Melbourne...but i a singaporean...so i am back here for holidays....

----------


## DEA

i thought you were still in australia, that's why

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 12/23/2001 11:52:33 AM 
> 
> i'm currently looking for really small clown loaches. help me keep a lookout. or watever loaches. heh
> ----------------


Hi, use to have a horseface who did a great job on the snails. Also very cute to have him hide in the gravel with only the eyes and a bit of snout sticking out, or sometimes just strange sand moving for no reasons [ :Grin: ] 

and the best part, I don't need to have a school of them since my tank is only 80cm. Unfortunately it when to fish-heaven sometime back  :Sad: . Know where I might find some?

----------

